# Sick Ringneck dove. Puffed up. No eat.



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

***I had this in General Dove talk but my birds condition has seems much worse so I've moved to this forum*******

I'm in Australia and we're in the middle of a hot summer.

Anyways, about 5 years ago around 1 am I was outside having a cigarette (I've since given up) when I heard a bit of a commotion. I found a cat that had a birds in its mouth. I scared away the cat. The bird looked OK, but I placed it in a box with water and seed and the next day I took it to the Vet. They said there was a 50 - 50 as to whether it would die of shock.

5 years later, she still with us. She's a ring-necked dove we call Buster (we thought she was a he until she laid an egg). She lived inside with us and we generally leave the cage open so she can fly around. She loves me and spend a lot of time on my shoulder. If I'm on the phone then she really fights for my attention. If we're all sitting at a table it funny watching her strutt up and down the table trying to be the center of attention. She's become a valuable member of the family that I care for deeply.

In the last couple of days she hasn't been coming out of her cage, nor does she get excited at my attention. She just seems puffed up on her perch (which is weird as its rather hot even with the airco on).No new pets, nothing new. She hasn't laid any eggs, nor is she moulting. Last time she moulted she did act funny for a week or so, I guess didn't want to be touched. She isn't eating much, if at all and I haven't seen her drink. She has been using her cuttlefish quite a bit. When I take her out of her cage and give her a bit of attention, she pretty much turns her back on me which is the opposite of a couple of days ago. She's also completely silent which is also very odd for her. I did place a pile of hay on the floor of her cage in case she's got an egg brewing after the mating season and needs a nest. Previously she's laid her eggs from her perch so they smash on the floor of her cage. Could she perhaps be about to lay an egg and the attitude is due to discomfort?

Her poo seems the same, maybe a little greener than normal, but not noticeably so. Poo amount seems the same which is strange as I haven't seen her eat. As I say she's an indoor bird who has no contact with other birds so she can't have caught anything. The wife and I both agree that she seems very sad. I'm trying to spend more time with her but she doesn't want the attention. 

***Update******
Today she's more puffed up than ever, is obviously uncomfortable and seems to have trouble moving. She drank a small amount of water but had trouble balancing herself. I'm very concerned, your advice hugely appreciated.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not that experianced with doves, but they are very like pigeons when it comes to health & behaviour, so I'm guessing a bit here & hopefully others will chime in and give their views.
Firstly, if she has been laying from her perch then yes she does need a "nest" or nesting area where it will be safer. 
Doves (like pigeons) dont have a mating season, they will lay eggs at any time if the conditions are right for them. The fact she has laid eggs and seeks your attention means she has accepted YOU as her mate lol.
When doves lay eggs they really need to sit on them for the required period (even if they are infertile) or they will try to lay again too quickly & this depletes their calcium level & can, over time, create big problems.
They should also be given grit & oyster shell (this is their main supply of calcium, not cuttle bone, that is more for parrots).
I am wondering if she may actually be ready to lay, but possibly be eggbound due to lack of calcium. If so, she really needs to be seen by an avian vet.
As I say, hopefully others will chime in and give advice also.


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the advice.

She hasn't laid any eggs this season.

She has both shell grit and cuttlefish. She has been pecking at the cuttlefish the last couple of days. 

I might see if there's an avian vet around. She's so puffed up I'm thinking she could be egg bound.


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Her poo does seems runnier than normal. She does seem to be pushing. Looking for an Avian vet now.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

bathing her in some warm water may help ease her a bit


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, or you can put a heating pad down with a damp towel or washcloth over it, and place her on top of that. Set the pad on LOW. She could well need calcium, which can cause egg binding. If that be the case, you can buy calcium pills for people.
They are composed of oyster shell calcium = 250mg and vitamin D = 125 IU.
break them into 1/4 pills and give 1/4 in the morning and evening for 2 days and 1/4 a day for 3 days after. 

Here is an article you could read
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=3060


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Melbourne Veterinary Clinic
Colin Walker, DVM
1 George St.Scoresby,
Victoria 3179, Australia
+61 3 9764 9000


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

I think she's eggbound. Tried a constipation cure as per 1 website I injected (minus needle) a bit of KY into her vent. Doesn't seem to have made a difference. I'll put her on a heat pad until we get to the vet. I'm in Point Cook and Scoresby is very far away.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Took Buster to the Vet. X-rays showed she wasn't egg biund. Unfortunately she died whilst taking a blood sample. We're all devastated.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.Did the vet have any ideas what might be her illness?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this 
Did the vet shed any light on what it may have been ?


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Took X-rays, no egg so egg bound was discounted. Vet thought her poo was too green so was putting her on antibiotics. Blood tests were to further find out what was happening. I think the stress along with her illness pushed her over the edge as she died during the blood test. They injected her with adrenaline as well as attempted CPR, but she passed away. Very sad.


----------

